# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive : Interview with 'CockTail' Director Arun Kumar !!!!!!!!!!!!

## Bunny

*'CockTail' Director Mr ArunKumar speaks to ForumKeralam....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOpVIkEaDGM[/ame]
*

----------


## real hero

thaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssssssss

----------


## bhat

good news.........................fk rockzzzzzzzz.......thanx lakku bhai!!!

----------


## MalluSingh

kidilam kidilam  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Munaf ikka

wow........... great going machanz............

appreciate jj & lakkooran............

----------


## nmaks

:FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## guru

good job.......

----------


## Bunny

*Next Weekil Pulli FKyil Guest ayi varam enn urapp tannitund...

Plan cheytit paranjal mathy enn paranju...

anagne anel Next week Arun Kumarumayi oru clebrity interview nadatham...

Cocktailinte Promotion Programmesinu ayi Jayasuryayumayum Oru Telephonic interview ee weekil tanne kittum...

Pulli time pinne parayam enn paranju....
*

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks JJ and lakkooo..................

----------


## E Y E M A X

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## psycho

thnx frns..

----------


## shyamavanil

Ohhhh
Great JJ and Lakko....

----------


## Day Dreamer

Jayasurya's interview will be available in FK tonight

----------


## P K M

Thanks jj & lakko

----------


## terminal

wow!!! great work.. :FK ROCKZ: ... thanks jj,lakku.

----------


## psycho

> Jayasurya's interview will be available in FK tonight


y edited ma post..?

----------


## solomon7

Thanks JJ..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> y edited ma post..?


as per thread owners request

----------


## psycho

> as per thread owners request


ok............oru tamashakku parangatha mashe...pulliyodu sharikkum chodikkanam ennudu,shooting spotil laptopil butterfly on a wheelinte cd ittu,athu nokkiyano frames vechathennu...pedikkanda chodikilla...

----------


## maryland

*Thanks -JJ- and Lakkooran in advance!!*

----------


## Frankenstein

Gr8 effort JJ and Lakku   :Rockon: .....

 :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## ballu

JJ  poilichu adukuvanu ello...gr88 going .........

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*gooddddddddddd*

----------


## Yuvaa

:FK ROCKZ: 
Thankx JJ,.........

----------


## Tribes

Gud guys waiting for hear

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx JJ and Lakku...
*

----------


## san

Lakku & JJ  :cheers: 

 :FK ROCKZ: .....................

----------


## Lakkooran

Updated the interview in the First Post

----------


## Bunny

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Siva

Lakku Rocksssssss.....

----------


## san

volume theere kuravaanallo :(

----------


## Brother

great work guys..!

----------


## Siva

> volume theere kuravaanallo :(



Saan chettan cheviyil vekkunna saadhanam vekkan marannu poyaaa :Huh:

----------


## moovybuf

Great work.. kudos to all those behind this sort of work...  :salut: 

:FK:

----------


## san

> Saan chettan cheviyil vekkunna saadhanam vekkan marannu poyaaa


 :Very Happy: ......................

youtube & Laptop-le speaker full volume vechittum Arun parayunathu vyakthaamayi kelkkunnilla..Lakku parayunnathu kelkkaam. chilappol ente systethil volume kuravaayirikkum..pakshe baakki interviews-nu ee issue kandilla..

----------


## nambu1990

> ......................
> 
> youtube & Laptop-le speaker full volume vechittum Arun parayunathu vyakthaamayi kelkkunnilla..Lakku parayunnathu kelkkaam. chilappol ente systethil volume kuravaayirikkum..pakshe baakki interviews-nu ee issue kandilla..


njnum yojikkunnu.....arun sound kuravanu...lakkuvinte sound nannayi kelkkam..any way no probs...

----------


## nambu1990

thnks to jj bhai nd lakooran....thank u .....

----------


## tomcaty

thanks jj and lakooran.......

----------


## Siva

> ......................
> 
> youtube & Laptop-le speaker full volume vechittum Arun parayunathu vyakthaamayi kelkkunnilla..Lakku parayunnathu kelkkaam. chilappol ente systethil volume kuravaayirikkum..pakshe baakki interviews-nu ee issue kandilla..


enikku athra prashnam thonniyilla....

----------


## Balram

> ......................
> 
> youtube & Laptop-le speaker full volume vechittum Arun parayunathu vyakthaamayi kelkkunnilla..Lakku parayunnathu kelkkaam. chilappol ente systethil volume kuravaayirikkum..pakshe baakki interviews-nu ee issue kandilla..


ya enikkum adhu thanne... speaker il full vechittu polum sound kuravayerunnu...  :Blink:

----------


## Balram

thnx machanz...  :salut:

----------


## Bunny

*arun alapm low volumethil ann samsarikunath..

but ennalum adjust cheyamallo....
*

----------


## Jithu

thanks JJ........

----------


## psycho

english cinema nanamillathe copy adichalla malayalm cinemayude manam kakkedathu mr .arunkumar...script writer shyam enthu script anavo ezhuthiyathu..lakooran u cudhv mentioned  abt butter fly on a wheel  in a nice way,athu chodichirunegil interview kurachukoodi nannavumayirunnu...anyway nice job..thnx..

----------


## Warlord

thanks..............

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx J J &Lakku*

----------


## Saathan

thanksss guys....

----------


## nryn

Thanks JJ and Lakkooran...

----------


## Rohith

adipoleeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Rambo

thaanks J J

----------


## san

frame by frame copy aanenna aaropanam lakku chodichirunno, what was the reply?

sound kuravaayathu kondu kettilla

----------


## AnWaR

thanks lakku..
seems he was talking too much and you couldnt ask many questions...

----------


## AnWaR

> frame by frame copy aanenna aaropanam lakku chodichirunno, what was the reply?
> 
> sound kuravaayathu kondu kettilla


there was no mention of copy/similarities with that hollywood movie in the interview..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thanks a lot... FK  :cheers:

----------


## Bunny

> *frame by frame copy aanenna aaropanam lakku chodichirunno, what was the reply?*
> 
> sound kuravaayathu kondu kettilla



*ee karyam njan innale vykitt vilichapol chotichirunnu...web duniya okka remake enn mention cheytathine patty paranju...

pulli anneram bahyangara emotional ayi samsarichu....ithine remake enn vilich kali akunath enthinann enn chotichu...also ithine oru adaptation or inspiration enn parayam scene by scene remake enn parayan okilla enn paranju....cocktail enna filimum butterfly enna filimum end cheyunath 2um 2 typil ann....malayalai samoohathil ippol valare adhikam importance ulla subject ann ith...so athann ingane oru film cheytath ennum paranju...


pinne oru main point paranju....malayalikal allelum nallathine angeekarikillallo...enth kandalum kuttam kand pidikunath avarude stiram paripady anallo ennum paranju..

ithinu munp palarum remake cheythu...palarum scene chorandy...ann onnum illatah problem entha ippol?
so ith malayalathinu oru puthiya subject ann...athine valare nannayi avataripichitum und...so atleast FKyil engilum ithine oru remake enn vilich akshepikaruth.....oru nalla malayala chitramayi kand prmomote cheyyu pls...

directorude requestum ith tanne ann.....
*

----------


## Lakkooran

> frame by frame copy aanenna aaropanam lakku chodichirunno, what was the reply?
> 
> sound kuravaayathu kondu kettilla


I have not asked this question...

----------


## Lakkooran

Ini ethenkilum English padavumayi samyam undenkil entha?

Pokkirirajayum Redchillesum polulla "Fresh" attemptsinekkal better alle?

----------


## Bunny

> Ini ethenkilum English padavumayi samyam undenkil entha?
> 
> *Pokkirirajayum Redchillesum polulla "Fresh" attemptsinekkal better alle?*




*this is the point.......*

----------


## kunjachan

> Ini ethenkilum English padavumayi samyam undenkil entha?
> 
> Pokkirirajayum Redchillesum polulla "Fresh" attemptsinekkal better alle?


Priyadarshante remakekal classsics aayittu kanakkaakkunnavar ondallo. appol ithonnum valiya prashnamaalla. malayaleekarikkunnathil vijayichittundo ennu nokkiyaal mathi.  genuine Fresh attempts nannaayittu vannittundenkil athinu ee type padangalekkaal angeekaram kodukkanam enne ollu

----------


## Lakkooran

> *this is the point.......*





> Priyadarshante remakekal classsics aayittu kanakkaakkunnavar ondallo. appol ithonnum valiya prashnamaalla. malayaleekarikkunnathil vijayichittundo ennu nokkiyaal mathi.  genuine Fresh attempts nannaayittu vannittundenkil athinu ee type padangalekkaal angeekaram kodukkanam enne ollu



Exactly..

Oru nalla film ennu kanda bhooribhagam aalkkarum parayumpol, itharam cinemakale prolsahippikannathinu pakaram vila kuranja aropanamgalumayi thaaradichu kanikkunathu ottum seriyalla.

----------


## Merit

Veendum rocki...  :cheers:  Thanks Lakoo and team  :salut:

----------


## psycho

> Ini ethenkilum English padavumayi samyam undenkil entha?
> 
> Pokkirirajayum Redchillesum polulla "Fresh" attemptsinekkal better alle?


namukku vendathu pokkiri rajayum alla,cocktailum alla...pranchiyettanum,thirakathayum,palerimanikya  m,td dasan std b yumokkeyanu....allathe 'eecha copy" adichittu adine nyayikarikukayalla vendathu....amal neerad big B  cheydappol pulli adyam tanne anthasai samthichirunnu athu copy anennu..titlesil idangathu  rightz probz kondanennu parangirunnu..big b songil matte movieyud perum  paragirunnu...director arun ennittu malayali prekshakare avashyamillathe kuttam parayunnathu chettatharamanu....

----------


## psycho

> *ee karyam njan innale vykitt vilichapol chotichirunnu...web duniya okka remake enn mention cheytathine patty paranju...
> 
> pulli anneram bahyangara emotional ayi samsarichu....ithine remake enn vilich kali akunath enthinann enn chotichu...also ithine oru adaptation or inspiration enn parayam scene by scene remake enn parayan okilla enn paranju....cocktail enna filimum butterfly enna filimum end cheyunath 2um 2 typil ann....malayalai samoohathil ippol valare adhikam importance ulla subject ann ith...so athann ingane oru film cheytath ennum paranju...
> 
> 
> pinne oru main point paranju....malayalikal allelum nallathine angeekarikillallo...enth kandalum kuttam kand pidikunath avarude stiram paripady anallo ennum paranju..
> 
> ithinu munp palarum remake cheythu...palarum scene chorandy...ann onnum illatah problem entha ippol?
> so ith malayalathinu oru puthiya subject ann...athine valare nannayi avataripichitum und...so atleast FKyil engilum ithine oru remake enn vilich akshepikaruth.....oru nalla malayala chitramayi kand prmomote cheyyu pls...
> ...



ithinu munbu palarum palathum adichu mattiyittundu,but seen by seen copy adicha movies kuravanu..big B yum some priyan moviesuokkeye ullu..big B copy yekkalum adoru adaptation ayirunnu..priyan padagalum adaption nallathayirunnu..bt ee padam verum copy anu..pinne director parangu climax different annennu.climax frame  vare copy anu..ake oru avashyamillatha tallipoli tail end mathramanu kayil ninnum ittathu...

----------


## san

> *ee karyam njan innale vykitt vilichapol chotichirunnu...web duniya okka remake enn mention cheytathine patty paranju...*
> 
> *pulli anneram bahyangara emotional ayi samsarichu....ithine remake enn vilich kali akunath enthinann enn chotichu...also ithine oru adaptation or inspiration enn parayam scene by scene remake enn parayan okilla enn paranju....cocktail enna filimum butterfly enna filimum end cheyunath 2um 2 typil ann....malayalai samoohathil ippol valare adhikam importance ulla subject ann ith...so athann ingane oru film cheytath ennum paranju...*
> 
> 
> *pinne oru main point paranju....malayalikal allelum nallathine angeekarikillallo...enth kandalum kuttam kand pidikunath avarude stiram paripady anallo ennum paranju..*
> 
> *ithinu munp palarum remake cheythu...palarum scene chorandy...ann onnum illatah problem entha ippol?*
> *so ith malayalathinu oru puthiya subject ann...athine valare nannayi avataripichitum und...so atleast FKyil engilum ithine oru remake enn vilich akshepikaruth.....oru nalla malayala chitramayi kand prmomote cheyyu pls...*
> ...





> I have not asked this question...





> Ini ethenkilum English padavumayi samyam undenkil entha?
> 
> Pokkirirajayum Redchillesum polulla "Fresh" attemptsinekkal better alle?





> Exactly..
> 
> great job Lakku & JJ !!
> 
> Oru nalla film ennu kanda bhooribhagam aalkkarum parayumpol, itharam cinemakale prolsahippikannathinu pakaram vila kuranja aropanamgalumayi thaaradichu kanikkunathu ottum seriyalla.


njan ee kaaryam paranjathu, director engane respond cheythu ennariyaanaanu, any way JJ explained. Amal slow motion-e kurichu paranja pole, Arun engane respond cheythu ennariyaan..

On inspirations and frame by frame copy, inspirations are okay, athu vazhi malayalathil thanne ethra nalla padangal undaayi.. Mahabharatham inspire cheythu ethra cinema undaayi, athu pole veroru cinema inspire aayaal kuzhappamonnumilla..

But frame by frame copy apalapaneeyam thanne.. that shouldnt be supported.. Ivide enthaa sambhavam ennariyilla, indulekha review okke kandaal angane thonnippokum..Mattulla ethrayo directors (inlcuding priyan, kamal) okke cheytha pole aanel it is unnecessary targetting.

----------


## Bunny

> ithinu munbu palarum palathum adichu mattiyittundu,but seen by seen copy adicha movies kuravanu..big B yum some priyan moviesuokkeye ullu..big B copy yekkalum adoru adaptation ayirunnu..priyan padagalum adaption nallathayirunnu..bt ee padam verum copy anu..pinne director parangu climax different annennu.climax frame  vare copy anu..ake oru avashyamillatha tallipoli tail end mathramanu kayil ninnum ittathu...



*Big Byum frame by frame copy ennan njan ketitullath...

pinne ee priyan okka cheythapol classics...talavattom okka...

ippol angerude sishyan cheythapol kuttam...

atleast ith oru nalla malayalm chitram enn nilayil promote cheyyu....
*

----------


## Bunny

> njan ee kaaryam paranjathu, director engane respond cheyyum ennariyaanaanu, any way JJ explained. Amal slow motion-e kurichu paranja pole, Arun engane respond cheyyum ennariyaan..Lakku-nu aa question chodikkaamaayirunnu, along with passing positive remarks, degrade cheyyaan ulla intentionil alla, Director-de response FK-yiloode ariyikkaan..
> 
> On inspirations and frame by frame copy, inspirations are okay, athu vazhi malayalathil thanne ethra nalla padangal undaayi.. Mahabharatham inspire cheythu ethra cinema undaayi, athu pole veroru cinema inspire aayaal kuzhappamonnumilla..
> 
> But frame by frame copy apalapaneeyam thanne.. that shouldnt be supported.. Ivide enthaa sambhavam ennariyilla, indulekha review okke kandaal angane thonnippokum..Mattulla ethrayo directors (inlcuding priyan, kamal) okke cheytha pole aanel it is unnecessary targetting.



*ith okka unneccesary jadakal alle kore perude...

arum kandittilla butterfly tangal kandu ennum tangal valya bujikal ann ennum kanikkan ulla numbers...

ee butter fly enna padathe kurich ivide palarum kelkunath 1 week munp ayirikkum...


2007il irangiya butterfly on a wheel enna padathe kurich keralathile 95% alkarkum ariyilla...

paranjitt karyam illa...Lal Jose etho oru south african film Mulla akkiyappol illatah darmika rosham ann ippol..

ah lal jose mun nira director alle...arun kumar putiya alum....
*

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx..................

----------


## kannappanunni

JJ enikku oru doubt, ee Arun Kumar nee thanneyano ?, apara promotion anello ?.

----------


## Bunny

> JJ enikku oru doubt, ee Arun Kumar nee thanneyano ?, apara promotion anello ?.



 :Meeting:   :Meeting:   :Meeting:   :Meeting: 

*kand pidichu....



*

----------


## psycho

> *Big Byum frame by frame copy ennan njan ketitullath...
> 
> pinne ee priyan okka cheythapol classics...talavattom okka...
> 
> ippol angerude sishyan cheythapol kuttam...
> 
> atleast ith oru nalla malayalm chitram enn nilayil promote cheyyu....
> *


*

lal josinte mulla oru flop movie anu,laljose cheytha arabikatha,classmates thudagiya nalla cinemakalude peril anu pulliye nammal snehikunnathu...

big B yil same seens kuravanu..big b oru stylish adaptaion ayirunnu..amal tante  sadanam adil ketti...teqinicalwise&storywise....

njan ee cinemaykku nalla review itta oralanu..keralathil undegil ivide irangunna ella cinemayum thearteril poyi kanunna alumanu...ippol criticise cheyunnathu jada kondalla...'kattathu' chodichappol,malayali prekshkante mekkittu kayariyathu ishtapedathathu kondanu...
*

----------


## Bunny

> *
> 
> lal josinte mulla oru flop movie anu,laljose cheytha arabikatha,classmates thudagiya nalla cinemakalude peril anu pulliye nammal snehikunnathu...
> 
> big B yil same seens kuravanu..big b oru stylish adaptaion ayirunnu..amal tante  sadanam adil ketti...teqinicalwise&storywise....
> 
> njan ee cinemaykku nalla review itta oralanu..keralathil undegil ivide irangunna ella cinemayum thearteril poyi kanunna alumanu...ippol criticise cheyunnathu jada kondalla...'kattathu' chodichappol,malayali prekshkante mekkittu kayariyathu ishtapedathathu kondanu...
> *



*mashe ee padam nallath alle...copy anelum ...so we must accept it..

mulla poleyum jagadeeshinte remake april fool poleyum ayillalo...

ee oru cinem anallath ayirunel namuk kuttam parayamaayirunnu...but ivide pulli vijayichu...so we must accept it...
*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

again thanks JJ and lakkooran..... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Lakkooran

Welcome All

----------


## Bunny

*welcome all....*

----------

